# Ohio-Senior Golden/Lab Mix, Son, at Richland County Dog Warden in Mansfield, OH



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ohio-Senior Golden/Lab Mix, Son, at Richland County Dog Warden in Mansfield, OH

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16037097?mtf=1

This poor guy is obviously a Golden Mix and I don't know if any OH Golden Ret. Rescues will take him.
I emld. Golden Treasures. Please email more rescues if you can

Son 

Golden Retriever, Labrador Retriever [Mix]
Large Senior Male Dog Pet ID: 14 3/24 .Click to see
full size

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About Son.Meet Son...he is 9 years old and an owner surrender. He was surrendered with his buddy, Shadow. He used to live in the country but had to move to town and now his barking has become an issue and he was surrendered to the pound. He is good with kids, cats, and other dogs. ..My Contact InfoRichland County Dog Warden
Mansfield, OH
419-774-5892
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Son PFId#16037097
*
NOTE: I emld. Golden Treasures and 4PawsSake for Son*


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He looks really good for a 9 year old. He must be stressed with all these changes in his life and then being without his buddy. I hope he gets a great home soon.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Son 
*Golden Retriever, Labrador Retriever [Mix]*

* Large







Senior







Male







Dog







Pet ID: 14 3/24 *

body {font-family:helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:12px;} a.stbar.chicklet img {border:0;margin-right:3px;vertical-align:middle; margin-top: 1px} a.stbar.chicklet {text-decoration:none; }   
Click to see
full size
   
 





Printer friendly 
Email a friend 
Enlarge photo 

*More About Son*


Meet Son...he is 9 years old and an owner surrender. He was surrendered with his buddy, Shadow. He used to live in the country but had to move to town and now his barking has become an issue and he was surrendered to the pound. He is good with kids, cats, and other dogs. 


*My Contact Info*



Richland County Dog Warden
Mansfield, OH
419-774-5892
 

 Email Richland County Dog Warden


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

Thanks for posting Son's pictures!
Do you know any rescues in OH or nearby that MIGHT take a SENIOR Lab/Golden Mix and also the boy that is at LORAIN COUNTY DOG KENNEL IN ELYRIA, OHIO
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=77688


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No word*

Never heard back from Golden Treasures and don't know any other OH Golden Ret. Rescues that would take a mix...


----------

